
Money Stuff: The Companies Are in Charge Now - chucksmash
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-01-17/money-stuff-the-companies-are-in-charge-now
======
chucksmash
On a similar topic, there was some interesting discussion in comments
yesterday about whether it was good or bad that Microsoft was setting aside
money for building affordable housing near Seattle[0].

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18927708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18927708)

